# smoking ambien



## regrets (Jan 9, 2010)

I have used and studied most of the rc's on the market, and I am currently bored, and was just wondering if it was possible to smoke ambien (zolpidem)? Not necessarily planning on hopping right into the first yes answer, but I would like to know how effective, if at all, smoking it would be. Also would it be best smoked crushed ontop of something or freebased, or rather like oxycotton smoked as a whole pill freebased off of a foil? I can't find much info on this and as I stated I am just bored and looking for possible new ways to spend my evenings exploring.

Thanx in advance for anything worth the read.


----------



## ataxia (Jan 9, 2010)

Pills are made for swallowing ...I'd say if you haven't heard of anyone smoking ambien before it's best you don't do it, or risk waisting a perfectly good dose of sleeping meds.. the only pill I've ever heard of smoking, besides opiates, is methaqualone (Quaaludes). good luck finding them if you're in america, however i do think that it is still legal in some countries under another brand name


----------



## shepj (Jan 9, 2010)

Don't smoke shit that's not ment to be smoked. Fillers and binders can blind/kill you.


----------



## cazador (Jan 9, 2010)

I wouldn't smoke it. I'd think about snorting it for awhile then I'd swallow it.


----------



## biggun (Jan 9, 2010)

I ain't here to judge but who the fuck needs to get off so bad they smoke that kind of shit...WTF.....PEACE


----------



## sittinherebored (Jan 9, 2010)

biggun said:


> I ain't here to judge but who the fuck needs to get off so bad they smoke that kind of shit...WTF.....PEACE


exactly what i was thinking. sounds like the highschool kids going "can you smoke adderall"


----------



## shepj (Jan 9, 2010)

sittinherebored said:


> exactly what i was thinking. sounds like the highschool kids going "can you smoke adderall"


That's what I notice about a decent portion of all the pharmie questions on here.. they sound like highschool kids or jus people who never smartened the hell up and grew up.


----------



## JayPeterson (Jan 15, 2010)

hmmmm....that is interesting. i have still a few more ambien from medsheaven.com, but shepj is right. what is in the pill is not just the ambien plus the gel casing.


----------



## tebor (Jan 15, 2010)

not cool to post that link.
Ive seen it plastered all over the internet lately.
you work for them, I bet.


----------



## marley7429 (Jan 18, 2010)

wouldnt try that...tastes like shit


----------



## mmjpatient2 (Jan 18, 2010)

grow up! This site is not for BS like this!


----------

